# Leopards breeding with a creeper watching



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 14, 2012)

So here in AZ we have been getting some much needed rain the past couple of days and because of that the leopards are getting pretty excited . The one mounting is a male and he is mounting a female. The other blonde one is a male and he is the gayest tortoise I have ever seen and I mean literally gay. My dark male will chase around all the females and the other male will chase that male and watch him mate with the females or sometimes he even mounts the other male and never the females. Has anyone ever seen this type of thing or am I the only one with a gay tortoise lol?


----------



## bigred (Jul 14, 2012)

My big redfoot male tries to mate with my other male sometimes


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I have other species mate with other males but this male is strictly going for males only lol. I have had him for two years and have only seen him mount a couple times but slide right off right away on females. But hes all over that other male in the pic lol. There will literally be a female running away from the dark male and then the dark male is being chased by the blonde male. And he will watch the other two mate or he'll go on the dark male sometimes lol its so weird.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting. Are any of the females dark by any chance? Or his size? Just trying to see if there is anything (other then being a male) that the dark male has that the females may not.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

He must be taking notes and practicing. Tell him " he is doing it wrong"


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 14, 2012)

I actually have a female thats dark like the dark male. The dark female is almost the same exact size as the blonde male too. Usually leopards mate with only the biggest female in a group and thats it but this dark male breeds all of them everyday multiple times a day. And every time the blonde male just watches unless he's sleeping or eating lol he's such a creeper.



dmmj said:


> He must be taking notes and practicing. Tell him " he is doing it wrong"



HA HA!! you think I should get him a camera?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2012)

dmmj said:


> He must be taking notes and practicing. Tell him " he is doing it wrong"



 Couldn't hurt to try that.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol Lol! That is hilarious!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 15, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pic! My torts have been enjoying the weather as well!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 15, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Lol Lol! That is hilarious!!



I know lol he just cant get it right yet lol. Even though he is older he hasnt got a clue. I knew I was going to eat my words though he was mounting the dark female when I went out this afternoon lol.



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Great pic! My torts have been enjoying the weather as well!



Thanks Austin!!! The weather is just unreal right now!!! Are we even in Arizona anymore???


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 15, 2012)

Gotta love monsoon season! Especially in tort country!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 15, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Gotta love monsoon season! Especially in tort country!



Heck ya its the best time of the year. All the torts stay outside, we get rain, and its not 115 every day for weeks straight. Plain and simple its the good life for a couple weeks in AZ.


----------

